# Перекос таза с 6 лет, 11 градусов в пояснице



## Сомневающаяся (5 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте, девочке 11 лет, сколиоз начал прогрессировать, но я по прежнему не определилась с методами лечения. В 6 лет нам поставили перекос, компенсация 5 мм, ортопеды говорили, что надо компенсировать справа, мануалы- слева, не вдаваясь в обьяснения. В итоге мы носили коррекцию год где то справа. Лет в 9.
Потом кто то из ортопедов сказал, что разница уже 3 мм и мы сняли подкладку.
Сейчас появилась компенсаторная дуга в грудном отделе - 7 градусов и изменилась в худшую сторону скрутка таза. Все стандартные мероприятия по формированию мышечного корсета мы стараемся делать, но что делать с тазом - ума не приложу. Можно ли заниматься кинезитерапией? Может снова носить подкладку? Какой корсет носить и надо ли? Кто нам может помочь в перми? Иглорефлексотерапия, массаж - показаны ли? Вот описание снимка: стоя 1 цифра, лежа - 2-я. Первая дуга влево(6 и7 градусов, вершина Тн4-5), вторая дуга вправо(7 и 5 гр. Вершина тн8), третья дуга ( стоя - 10, лежа - 12, вершина L1), с явлением ротации, позв. щели и позвонки без видимых изм.


----------



## Сомневающаяся (7 Сен 2015)

Сентябрьский снимо. Меня смущает то, что когда ставишь руки на бедра, чуть ниже поясницы сзади, то выше правое ( над правой ногой), а кода смотришь по тазовым костям спереди, то выше кость над левой ногой. Поэтому я так сомневалась с подпяточником, и в результате носить не стали. Кому то встречалось, то что я описываю? Если бы не было прогрессирования скручивания (то есть таз повернулся еще больше относительно вертикали), то я бы не задавалась вопросом, что же делать. А так не понятно какой у нас прогноз и почему это происходит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Сен 2015)

По снимку сзади короче справа. Сделайте снимок спереди, если выше справа, то скрученный таз, функциональное укорочение. Если ниже справа-анатомическое укорочение.
Но по рентгену слишком большое искривление, скорее всего анатомическое укорочение.
Компенсатор носить.
Корсет не нужен.
Что вы называете кинезотерапией?


----------



## Сомневающаяся (10 Сен 2015)

Спасибо доктор за ответ, но обратите внимание..

Почему правая подвздошная кость сзади выше левой? Если положить подкладку под правую ногу - она еще выше становится..

Кинезитерапия - это у нас в городе тренажорный зал с упражениями по Бубновскому.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Сен 2015)

Не вижу что выше. Наоборот.


----------



## Сомневающаяся (10 Сен 2015)

когда она стоит - ямочки на тазе, в которых крестики или прямо, или левая чуть выше (как на фото). А подвздошная левая (где стрелочка на последнем фото)нисколько не выше, скорее ниже. Я не врач, чего то не понимаю, но при такой вот постановке рук правая кость сзади даже чуть выше


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (10 Сен 2015)

Сделайте рентген таза.


----------



## Сомневающаяся (10 Сен 2015)

Делали 2 года назад, почему то лежа, планирую сделать снова (как лучше? Может сразу с ногами?), вот старый снимок:


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (11 Сен 2015)

Снимок надо переделать. Нужен снимок всего таза в прямой проекции.


----------



## Сомневающаяся (11 Сен 2015)

Такое направление в положении стоя я как раз сегодня получила, но там не написано сзади или спереди - а бывают там разные картины? В 6 лет нам писали угол 130 и угол 134 - что за углы, большая ли это разница, ничего не объяснили.


----------



## Сомневающаяся (11 Сен 2015)

> Все вышесказанное определяет и обосновывает наше стремление к наиболее ранней диагностики и раннему выявлению групп «риска» (оригинальные методики ВЦДОиТ «Огонек»). Это позволяет на основании клинических данных и результатов инструментального обследования прогнозироватьи дать ответы на вопрос;«БЫТЬ ИЛИ НЕ БЫТЬ» сколиозу и, если «БЫТЬ!» и он, ЕГО ВЕЛИЧЕСТВО СКОЛИОЗ, вышел на дорогу войны» – то сформировать и реализовать адекватное лечение, отличающиеся от самой распространенной схемы «ЛФК-массаж-плавание». Для этого в СПб ГБУЗ ВЦДОиТ «Огонек» имеется достаточныйарсенал средств, позволяющих сегодня нам выходить победителями.
> 
> В этом арсенале есть:
> 
> ...


Может стоит проверить эти гормоны на предмет возможного прогрессирования сколиоза? Для науки это конечно интересно, но что делать, если на местах этот подход не применяется?


----------

